# New to MH - Stardream



## Gasper

Hi, everybody! 
I am a complete new comer just became the member today, we never had a caravan before, was so glad to fund this site, I have been reading and getting a lot of tips and hints from this forum, after countless weekends visited MH dealers, we keep changing mind from one made to another, finally, we think we are going for Autocruise Stardream. 

Is there anybody can give me some feedback on Stardream? I did the search in the site, seems no any information i can find on Stardream. If we decide to go for it, it will be from Preston dealer, Andy whom we deal with seems very helpful without pushing, any body can advise on this dealer's after sales service and workshop 

Another advise, is it necessary to up grade from 2.2 to 2.8 engine for the model? we will have scooter rack fitted for 125cc scooter. 

How about the storage? let's say for 2 adults + 1 child for 2 weeks on the road, is the storage adequate?

I think I will post this mail for now before I thought of another question, thanks to any advise from you lot, nice to be part of it!

Gasper


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Hi

The Autocruise Starblazer was on my shortlist, but I decided against it mainly because the KonTiki had a double floor etc.

Autocruise did invite me to their factory - an offer I accepted. Their factory is very near my home!

As far as the engine goes - personally speaking I would go for the larger engine.

I guess you are dealing with Marquis in Preston.

My previous motorhome was from Baldwins at Halifax - they are also stockists of Autocruise. I found them good to deal with, good to haggle over price with and very quick to rectify a fault.

Rapide561


----------



## cabby

Hi Gasper, the AUTOCRUISE STARDREAM, most of Autocruise motorhomes are well built, they also give excellent aftercare service. there is also a club called "theautocruisers" on the web just put .com after it.As to the suitability for what you need is a tricky one. this is just a two berth really.how often will there be 3 , how much would you need to take. as much as you can fit in is the answer. the 2.2 engine is fine but if you are thinking of towing or as you say having a scooter on the back a 2.8 will manage more easily.it is about 22 ft long max payload is only 700kg.


----------



## cabby

meant to ask if you had all the details of the model, as i have a leaflet here that i can scan and email if you wish.will someone remind me has anyone posted about the dealer Marquis of Preston. good luck in your search.


----------



## Gasper

*Stardream*

Hi, Rapide561 and Cabby, thanks very much for your reply.

KonTiki was our favorite before Stardream, and many others... we got a pile of brochures of all different make and models (thanks Cabby!) we like each of them for different reasons.

Stardream is 2 birth, you are right Cabby, the U shape living/sleeping area is one of the main attraction to us, it's very comfortable and plenty room for more than 3 persons to spread out in the wet/cold day, the made up bed is about king size will last us few years before my youngest daughter reach the age refuse to go on holiday with parents like her older brother and sister, then it will be all ours, that's why we decided Stardream but fund a Peugeot 2 persons bench seat with seat belt through www.partsgateway.co.uk to replace our passenger seat for a couple of years, Marquis in Preston will send the seat to manufactory to recover the same fabric FOC.

I am very grateful for all your tips and advise, looks like I need to subscribe to join the member if want to continue to chat with you people there, one more thing, is it necessary to join the CCC? ( I think that's what it call, isn't it? I learned a lot new Motorhome language since log on this site)


----------



## eddied

Hi Gasper, and welcome.
I don,t know the Autocruise model, but I have had a good deal from Andy at Marquis Preston at the end of February last, at the NEC show. They pulled out all the stops to get the motorhome I wanted ready for the trip back to Italy. If you need any bits and bobs also contact Ian in the service dept. there.
Hope it all goes well for you too.
saluti
eddied


----------



## cabby

Gasper.
the idea of a small bench seat as we used to call then in the old days.wonderful idea,will suggest the same to my daughter.the only thing is it safe and were there any extra bolts fitted to make it more secure.where are the seatbelts secured to the seat or the floor. they have a 3yr old.maybe another as well soon.does this also mean you have no access to the back from the cab.
We belong to the Caravan Club as we like the selection of certified locations.more info on that if you like. have you got autoroute on your computer as you can download poi's to use with it for campsites.email me if you like.
Cabby


----------



## Gasper

Hi! eddid, thanks for the positive feedback on Marquis at Preston. 

Hi, Cabby! had trouble to subscribe to became member I must got over the visitor posting limit and it won't let me to post the reply to you, anyway, I am one of you lot now! 

About the bench seat, the double seat is from Peugeot boxer van so it's the same as the motorhome made from, the cab will have the holes on the floor to bolt the double seat down, the seat by the side will have the same seat belt as single seat, the middle seat will have seat belt in the back of the seat, it will all approved for safety (but I will not put 3 years old on front seat in any vehicle), there is no hole to drill nothing to make, the only draw back is -- due to Stardrem driver seat is fixed, so, no, you can't have access to the cab from back, that's one thing we need to put up to make 2 birth to 3 birth, then on the other hand, we got both kind of seats, so we can change to whatever the need before we go on the road. 

I have been browse the forum when I can't set up membership, wish we got our motorhome earlier (will finalize tomorrow), we are still very green there is so much to learn any help or information is much appreciated, thanks 

Gasper


----------



## 96410

I was looking at this one, But had a fixed bed in rear (if i have right model) what i found was the side windows were very small which really put me off the deal.


----------



## Gasper

*Stardream*

Hi, subaru

I think you got mix up with other model, see my post on 27th with description my jog your memory, when we start our search for the perfect MH for our need (there isn't one), Stardram came the nearest with some change to make, I was like an inspector with note pad and pen write down all the details of possible models we think may consider, bit embrass really, because I know we can't remember it all when we got home, but it make me think, is this model quite new in Marquis? is anybody own one out there?

Gasper


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Hi Gasper,
I collect a new Starfire EL from Marquis next week, this is almost the same weight and length as the Stardream except the layout is a little different.

I think you will find the whole range was updated for 2006 but not sure how long the Stardream has been around.

I have always had Bessacarr in the past which have been really good but was impressed by the build quality of the Autocruise and when we first saw one it just felt right somehow, where others didn't.

We have had the 2.8 engine before (Fiat) but have settled for the 2.2 this time, Marquis gave me a good drive and it is slightly less power but still felt pretty good and I tend to drive quite hard. You pay your money and take your choice but for me it wasn't worth the extra.

I also found Marquis ( Devon) amazingly good at changing all the things I wanted, everything was possible, even down to the smallest detail. Very impressive and the van arrived from the factory just a few days later than expected but Marquis rang every day to let me know what was happening! Excellent, I too went in with my little list so don't think you are alone.

I think you have made a good choice, I will tell you for sure in about six months!


----------



## 88991

Hi Gasper

We have an Autocruise Starblazer, and have it service at Preston. They seem very good. We also have a scooter rack on the back if you want some info on it bell me or email me

01253 823232, [email protected]

Ray & Margaret


----------



## Gasper

GROUNDHOG said:


> was impressed by the build quality of the Autocruise and when we first saw one it just felt right somehow, where others didn't.
> 
> Hi, GROUNDHOG
> 
> That's exactly what we felt!
> 
> We signed the order yesterday, few extra to add on and change the seat, hopefully we should get our MH in time for next school holiday in four weeks time, can't wait!
> 
> ***
> 
> Hello, Ray and Margaret,
> 
> This is a wonderful community, feel like made so many friends even before actually own a MH, you all made us hundred percent sure we made right choice on Autocruise and the dealer.
> Andy in Preston is see to all the extra to fit on, if there there is query on the scooter rack we know who to turn to, thanks very much!
> 
> Gasper


----------



## Tucano

*Still a dream*

Gasper,
Can I ask you how you are getting on with your Stardream as we are considering the same model, there are just the two of us and we feel it is the right one for us.
Thanks for your time, regards,
Norman


----------



## Gasper

*Stardream*

Hi, Norman,

We love our Stardream and believe made right decision, some people may can't cope with making up the beds every day but the bonus is you got very spacious lounge (living) area, in fact if you don't mind twin beds it's even less effort to make the beds up, we got a 10 years old daughter so we have to do it, the size of bed is that big I still not be able to find a right size sheet to fit properly yet.

My husband is very pleased with all the build and cab department, we been on the very windy day first trip but did bother him a bit.

We have not been to any trip longer the 4 days yet so can't tell you much about water and gas side, but shower and heating is very efficient when you need it.

We feel the quality of Stardream is very high! 
Hope it help with your search, good luck!

Gasper


----------



## Tucano

Gasper,
Thanks for the info, will keep you posted on our Dream,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## davoscar

*Stardream*

   Hope you are very happy in your Stardream, we just got a Pioneer Jolliet (alias an Autocruise Starfire) which is a bit smaller . The comments about build are endorsed and the fact that you can pick and mix mods. We got seat belts instead of the bench and to avoid losing storage they did us a fixed gas tank as well; much cheaper to top up at a Garage.. overall we are really pleased, had an Autosleepers Clubman before whichg is a hard act to follow in terms of quality but I think Autocruise do it.. for instance the Toilet/shower area is really quite something1 Bit of a change getting used to the Pegeot ride after a VW but seems fine (by the way we got Air-rides thrown in as well!) Happy moootoring and will give you a wave.... David


----------

